
Gathering weak npm credentials - feross
https://github.com/ChALkeR/notes/blob/master/Gathering-weak-npm-credentials.md
======
cyberfart
"In total, there were 66876 public packages from 15495 accounts directly
affected — about 13% of the whole npm ecosystem.

Taking dependencies into an account, to my estimations about 52% of the
ecosystem was affected — i.e. that number of packages install affected ones
along with them through dependency chains."

